# Warhousing and Fulfillment + customer service?



## zaTTaz (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't know what happened to the longer thread I typed.....spent ages typing that!

This one seems to have worked so I will edit and add more details.

Right, I'm in charge of organising some merch for US distribution for work.

I want quality screen printing on quality garments.
Then, I need a warehousing option to store em (plus some other items in the future we would like to sell in the US if possible)
After that we need fulfillment, INCLUDING customer service that ideally also deals with returns for wrong sizing etc.

Something in Dallas would be idea to cover the country well, unless someone has a better suggestion.

The only company I can find that comes close is Amplifier, and possibly Broken Arrow Wear (just waiting to get some more info from them).
Amplifier doesn't seen to sit right with me though with the fees and then a monthly charge on top, buy maybe this is industry standard and someone can correct me here.

Am I unrealistic and looking for a unicorn or does someone have some suggestions. Please note I have literally spent hours on this already, I'm not just coming out of the blue.

Chur!

Taz

PS: this forum is awesome! I've learnt so much on here over the last week from ideal size ordering ratios to best garments for screen printing (although there seems to be a lot of subjectivity there XD). Great stuff.


----------



## zaTTaz (Jun 29, 2017)

I should mention that this is company branded merch, so we will just be sticking to a core range of prints and that we will be creating our or store to funnel the sales through so this isn't something we are looking to really make money off, just enough that it covers our own (minimal hopefully!) admin time on top of the costs associated with everything else ideally.


----------



## zaTTaz (Jun 29, 2017)

So I have found a few places fitting the bill now, with 2 standouts being Strange Planet (awesome customer service!) and Broken Arrow Wear (aka fastfulfill.com)

Broken Arrow Wear doesn't integrate with FASTfulfill very well as although they are the same company, or at least run by Broken Arrow Wear from what I can gather from their marketing, there is still an inwards good fee for their own Broken Arrow Wear products/shipments. 
I understand the logic behind it from a business sense, they are probably different locations, however it makes it more tempting to just use someone else for printing and use their fulfillment service separately to be honest, which is still a good option to have I guess.

Anyway, still a few other companies I am waiting for more information from and should know by the end of the week who I will be getting samples from (an expensive process for screen printed goods but it is what it is!).

I had a lot of input from one member here via email on DTG options which was very helpful but ultimately confirmed that screen printing and an inventory are the way to go for now for my particular requirements.

Chur!

Taz


----------



## doitcoolprinting (Jul 29, 2017)

After reading your long posts, i think plastisol transfer might be a perfect solution to satify all your needs, their plenty of threads in this forums so you can learn Alk the details of plastisol transfer., it can cut your cost down while maintaining moderate inventory. PM me if you have any queries.


----------



## zaTTaz (Jun 29, 2017)

Will look into pastisol in the future. Screen printing and ShipBob are the plan for the moment. Getting the printing done locally in NZ for now as we haven't been at all happy with the quality from US suppliers so far, but will keep searching for a company that can deliver on what it promises in the US or China to bring the costs back down.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

There is a private company with branches in Augusta and Waycross, Georgia. They do screen, embroidery and sublimation for personal use and promotion of businesses. Have seen their work and it is great. We have discussed the fulfillment opportunities that might be available in a greater market.They seemed quite interested and knowledgeable. They have a huge building, so warehousing should be no problem. They are a family owned business, thus easy communication and minimum overhead. Have no idea what costs might be, not in our bailiwick. This just something that might be considered as they are basically a company dealing within a certain geographic area with the ability to extend their present reach.
Jon and Vicky Parker
Atlantic Advertising
[email protected] advertising.com


----------



## zaTTaz (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks AnA! Will look into them


----------

